# Top 04 loại sữa nhật tốt nhất cho bé trên thị trường



## matocdo221 (1/10/19)

Hiện nay các sản phẩm sữa nhật được phân phối rộng rãi tại thị trường Việt Nam và được nhiều mẹ bỉm sữa tin dùng. Tuy nhiên hiện nay trên thị trường chỉ có 04 loại sữa được cấp phép kinh doanh nên khi lựa chọn các mẹ nên lựa chọn các sản phẩm được cấp phép nhé, bài viết này mình xin đề cập đến 04 dòng sữa nhật tốt nhất tại Việt Nam hiện nay.

*1. Sữa Glico Icreo*

*



*​Ai cũng biết sữa mẹ là nguồn sữa tốt nhất cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ, bên trong sữa mẹ chứa các yếu tố có khả năng chống nhiễm khuẩn đặc biệt là các kháng thể có khả năng phòng, chống bệnh tiêu chảy ở trẻ nhỏ đồng thời ngăn ngừa một số loại bệnh liên quan đến đường hô hấp hay một số bệnh nhiễm khuẩn khác.
Sữa Glico được đánh giá là loại sữa đậm đặc và có mùi vị gần giống sữa mẹ nhất giúp bé dễ dàng thích nghi và hấp thu.

*2. Sữa Meiji *

*



*​
Sữa nhật Meiji là một trong những hãng sữa được yêu thích tại Nhật Bản và hiện nay là Việt Nam, có kinh nghiệm hơn 100 năm trong khâu sản xuất sản phẩm dành cho trẻ em các sản phẩm của Meiji luôn được tích lũy và phát triển các sản phẩm từ sữa để có thể đưa ra cho người tiêu dùng những sản phẩm tốt nhất chất lượng nhất và hiệu quả nhất.
Sữa Meiji nội địa Nhật Bản có thành phần dinh dưỡng chứa đầy đủ các dưỡng chất cần thiết cho sự phát triển toàn diện của trẻ nhỏ. DHA, ARA có trong sữa hỗ trợ phát triển trí não của bé, Omega 3, 6 và Taurine giúp trẻ tăng cường thể lực tốt nhất.

*3. Sữa Morinaga *

*



*​
Thương hiệu sữa nhật Morinaga được thành lập từ những năm 1917 chuyên sản xuất sữa và các sản phẩm liên quan tới sữa đảm bảo chất lương ISO9001. Sữa Morinaga với đặc điểm nổi bật là dòng sữa công thức có chứa Lactoferrin các tác dụng tăng cường sức khỏe cho bé, tăng cường khả năng miễn dịch, bảo vệ cơ thể bé khỏi những vi khuẩn gây hại.
Đối tượng sử dụng sữa Morinaga hiện tại có tại Việt Nam là trẻ sơ sinh đến đủ 03 tuổi tùy thuộc vào độ tuổi mà mẹ sẽ chọn loại sữa phù hợp cho bé nhà mình.

*4. Sữa Wakodo*

*



*​
Wakodo cũng là một trong những thương hiệu được cấp phép kinh doanh tại thị trường Việt Nam và được khá nhiều mẹ bỉm sữa tin dùng, có thể kể đến một số ưu điểm của dòng sữa này như sau:

Sữa có vị nhạt, dễ uống
Sữa có công thức phù hợp với trẻ nhỏ, lấy sẽ mẹ làm gốc
Dinh dưỡng có trong sữa giúp bé phát triển toàn diện
Sữa giúp ngăn ngừa và phòng chống táo bón ở trẻ em bởi có tính mát
Giá cả hợp lý nhất trong 04 loại sữa được bán tại Việt Nam.


----------

